# Brompton seat height



## Number14 (13 Nov 2008)

Got the folding sussed. Got the knack of climbing a 1 in 5 hill. Got the hang of 30 mph + downhill. Haven't got a scooby about getting the seat height the same everytime I unfold it any it's starting to annoy me. Any helpful suggestions?


----------



## Mr Phoebus (14 Nov 2008)

I'm really lucky that I need the 'standard' seatpost fully extended which takes out any guess work. Although, the Brooks is clamped up a cm higher on the mount to get the ride height correct.

What I'd do if I did need to have it in a critical position is:

Drag a junior hacksaw lightly a few times on the side of the seatpost just to mark a faint line that's visible enough to set to. (maybe it sounds drastic, but isn't)

Small scratch:


----------



## spandex (14 Nov 2008)

A hacksaw is not a good idea at all. Just get a fine permanent marker and just put a line.


----------



## Mr Phoebus (14 Nov 2008)

spandex said:


> A hacksaw is not a good idea at all.



Oh FFS! Anybody would think I told him to cut through it.


----------



## Mr Phoebus (14 Nov 2008)

The collar has to be a tight fit to stop post slippage when done up.

I knew what would happen but wanted to see first hand.
So I just got a permanent marker and marked a line on the post of my Brompton.
when I was satisfied it was dry then I undone the seatpost and lowered it
and raised it a few times.

Oh dear, no more mark?


----------



## rob_mcp (14 Nov 2008)

Just grow your legs to suit - for me, long seat post at full height - spot on every time


----------



## spandex (14 Nov 2008)

Mr Phoebus said:


> Oh FFS! Anybody would think I told him to cut through it.



Sorry but I would of said the same 4 years ago until I was shown how much of a weak spot that would course.


----------



## mickle (14 Nov 2008)

There is a way; 

* With the bike unfolded adjust the saddle to the correct height.
* Fold the swing arm under and the main frame.
* Stand next to the bike and make a mental note of where the saddle comes up to on your body.

Now every time you raise the saddle from folded you know where it has to come to to be the right height.


----------



## Number14 (14 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Tried the permanent marker but it's only permanent for a few days.

Told a solution at work: make a hole in the saddle and lower the saddle fully onto the seat post so that the top of the post comes through the hole. Apparently I have a natural apereture that will accommodate the excessive seat post!!


----------



## Mr Phoebus (14 Nov 2008)

spandex said:


> Sorry but I would of said the same 4 years ago until I was shown how much of a weak spot that would course.



My interpretation of marking a post:
Putting a very faint surface scratch, so faint and light that if he sold the bike chances are the new owner would never notice it.

In fact, probably no worse than the scratches that are already there.
It's just that this one will be horizontal.

Sinking in yet?


----------



## Alves (18 Nov 2008)

You can cut the seat post to size of course although that would alter the resale value.
I have about an inch of spare post so now I pull it all the way up and then drop it back by an inch, hey presto.
Sort of.
What's really annoying is when you get the saddle off to one side and think it'll be OK but it never is until you stop and do it properly.


----------



## mickle (18 Nov 2008)

The Brompton seat post is flanged at the bottom to stop it pulling through the frame when it's raised. Cutting an inch off will acheive nothing.


----------



## palinurus (18 Nov 2008)

I just used to look how much seatpost was sticking out of the bottom of the frame and tried to get it about the same each time. Until I found out the standard seatpost was perfect at full height and I didn't need the longer version.


----------



## rob_mcp (18 Nov 2008)

it occured to me that since it is the flare in the seat post that stops it what you need is a thin walled sleeve to go over the seat post of such a length that your seat post stops at the "top". So you need to work out how much extra post you have, cut the "sleeve" to this size, remove the post, drop the sleeve over it and slot the post back in - however I'm not sure how thin the sleeve would have to be (very I suspect) as it should remain loose on the post and in the frame. Also it may pay to attach it to the bottom of the seat post in some way so that it doesnt' become a permenant and inaccessible part of the frame!


----------



## mickle (18 Nov 2008)

Or simply make a mental note of where on your body the seat needs to come up to to be the right height. 

FFS.


----------



## rob_mcp (19 Nov 2008)

Now now Mickle - I'm allowed to have ideas, however stupid! However I agree the easiest option is the saddle next to body measure!


----------



## mickle (19 Nov 2008)




----------



## Alves (20 Nov 2008)

mickle said:


> The Brompton seat post is flanged at the bottom to stop it pulling through the frame when it's raised. Cutting an inch off will acheive nothing.


Ah, but if you cut it to length AND leave a small tab on the bottom and then bend this out, it will act as a stop.


----------



## mickle (20 Nov 2008)

Or simply make a mental note of where on your body the seat needs to come up to to be the right height.

FFS.


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Nov 2008)

I've got a telescopic seat post. The top bit is never altered. The bottom bit gets pulled out to the full extent. Works every time

(I realise this only works if you've got long legs, sorry)


----------



## Cranky (23 Nov 2008)

dellzeqq said:


> I've got a telescopic seat post. The top bit is never altered. The bottom bit gets pulled out to the full extent. Works every time
> 
> (I realise this only works if you've got long legs, sorry)



Same here.


----------



## spandex (23 Nov 2008)

My inside leg is 32 and I need a telescopic seat tube


----------



## Amanda P (23 Nov 2008)

Clearly there is an opportunity for Brompton here. They should market a range of seat posts in different lengths. 

Say goodbye to "guess the right seat height" misery! All you have to do is buy a seat post which, when pulled out to its full extent, is exactly the right height for you. 

Can I have my royalty cheque now, please?


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2008)

Wouldn't it be even easier for Brompton to make a seat post with ruler like markings on it ... then you would just have to remember a number - I reckon my idea is better than yours!!!!.


----------



## mickle (24 Nov 2008)

Or simply......



I give up.


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2008)

Your idea doesn't work if you wear different shoes with different heights of heel!! (You hadn't noticed that flaw had you)


----------



## Amanda P (24 Nov 2008)

summerdays said:


> Wouldn't it be even easier for Brompton to make a seat post with ruler like markings on it ... then you would just have to remember a number - I reckon my idea is better than yours!!!!.



Nah - that way, Brompton would sell fewer seat posts.


----------



## jack the lad (24 Nov 2008)

Set the seat height to the right position, then put a jubilee clip around the seat post underneath the frame and butted up against it. It shouldn't affect the fold, and ever after you can just pull the seat post up until it stops, just like those of us who are naturally blessed with being the right height for a Brompton!


----------



## mickle (24 Nov 2008)

summerdays said:


> Your idea doesn't work if you wear different shoes with different heights of heel!! (You hadn't noticed that flaw had you)




Gosh darn! I didn't think of that. That would explain a lot...


----------



## purplepolly (26 Nov 2008)

tapemeasure


----------



## jay clock (2 May 2014)

ok, resuscitation time..... I have just bought one and found the solution. When you are born make sure you are genetically disposed towards needing the standard Brompton seat post at exactly the full height


----------



## ufkacbln (3 May 2014)

mickle said:


> There is a way;
> 
> * With the bike unfolded adjust the saddle to the correct height.
> * Fold the swing arm under and the main frame.
> ...



... or hacksaw a line on your hip an use the scar?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (3 May 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> ... or hacksaw a line on your hip an use the scar?


ah, but if you subsequently wear different heel height shoes...........


----------



## ufkacbln (3 May 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> ah, but if you subsequently wear different heel height shoes...........



Simples, hacksaw all your heels to the same size!


----------



## TheDoctor (12 May 2014)

Just jiggle the pentaclip around untill full stretch fits perfectly.
As long as you're 5'5" - 5'8" that should work 
Until you change the saddle for one that's not utterly unsuitable a different one.


----------



## jefmcg (12 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3060672, member: 45"]My Mezzo had a scale on the seat post. But then, it wasn't designed when Churchill was PM.[/QUOTE]

Mine also *had* a scale: every time it rained, dirt and water would go up the seat tube; folding and unfold would rub the dirt against the seat post and within a few months (a year maybe?) the numbers were nicely polished off.


----------



## Specialeyes (16 Jun 2014)

Put your hacksaw mark below the bracket, not above it.


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Jun 2014)

mickle said:


> Gosh darn! I didn't think of that. That would explain a lot...



I tell you, I wondered why my bike felt weird on Cuban Heel Tuesdays.


----------



## S.Giles (9 Aug 2014)

On my (non-Brompton) bicycle, I've done exactly what was suggested above using a hacksaw to lightly mark the tube. Several months later, and the seat tube still hasn't broken in half!

For those who don't trust themselves with a hacksaw, how about having a trophy shop engrave a short (and shallow!) scale on the tube?

Steve


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Aug 2014)

If you want to know anything about Bromptons, look for a blog called My Orange Brompton and ask the question on there.

Steve


----------



## simongt (18 Feb 2015)

I thought that I may have had that problem when I bought my Brommy, but the answer is very simple. On the basis that you cycle in the 'approved' manner, i.e., leg almost fully extended at the bottom of the pedal stroke with the ball of your foot on said pedal, then when you raise the saddle to lock it in position, have the top of the saddle level with the top of your hip. Works a treat - !


----------



## annedonnelly (18 Feb 2015)

There's a new gadget available to solve this problem. I'm going to get one next time I'm in the shop and give it a try. The hip level thing does work most of the time but sometimes I'm in a hurry and don't get the height quite right.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Feb 2015)

simongt said:


> I thought that I may have had that problem when I bought my Brommy, but the answer is very simple. On the basis that you cycle in the 'approved' manner, i.e., leg almost fully extended at the bottom of the pedal stroke with the ball of your foot on said pedal, then when you raise the saddle to lock it in position, have the top of the saddle level with the top of your hip. Works a treat - !


Don't tell @mickle


----------



## T4tomo (18 Feb 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> If you want to know anything about Bromptons, look for a blog called My Orange Brompton and ask the question on there.
> 
> Steve


My brompton is blue so I don't think your answers would be appropriate.


----------



## jay clock (18 Feb 2015)

I am lucky as the standard seat post is just perfect on full extension


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Feb 2015)

T4tomo said:


> My brompton is blue so I don't think your answers would be appropriate.



Go have a look at his site. He might still talk to you even if you have an inferior coloured bike.


----------



## simongt (21 Feb 2015)

annedonnelly said:


> There's a new gadget available to solve this problem. I'm going to get one next time I'm in the shop and give it a try. The hip level thing does work most of the time but sometimes I'm in a hurry and don't get the height quite right.


Wot - ? ! ' In a hurry' - on a Brompton - ? !


----------



## Sara_H (21 Feb 2015)

My Brompton seat tube is a bit slippy, so I have to get off and alter it every half an hour anyway.


----------



## annedonnelly (21 Feb 2015)

simongt said:


> Wot - ? ! ' In a hurry' - on a Brompton - ? !


Aren't you keen to get home after a day at work?


----------



## annedonnelly (21 Feb 2015)

Sara_H said:


> My Brompton seat tube is a bit slippy, so I have to get off and alter it every half an hour anyway.


That doesn't sound right @Sara_H Can't you get it fixed?


----------



## Sara_H (21 Feb 2015)

annedonnelly said:


> That doesn't sound right @Sara_H Can't you get it fixed?


I'm not sure, I did ask the esteemed members here and sent a query to Brompton, but didn't get any useful answers.


----------



## annedonnelly (21 Feb 2015)

Sara_H said:


> I'm not sure, I did ask the esteemed members here and sent a query to Brompton, but didn't get any useful answers.


I'd be worried in case it moved a lot suddenly while you were riding it. It could be dangerous. Was it not a new one you got? If so, I'd be taking it back to get checked.


----------



## simongt (28 Feb 2015)

That was an issue that both the good lady wife and I had with our Giant Halfway. We resolved that by replacing the quick release seat clamp with a 'proper' seat clamp requiring the user of a hex key. Before anyone comments, we both weigh about 70 kg., so it wasn't THAT causing the problem - ! 
BUT, neither of us have experience a sinking feeling with our Bromptons. It does state in the 'Book of Words' that the seat pin must be absolutely clean, as must the seat tube. Give said pin & tube a good rub down with a white spirit soaked cloth which should shift any traces of greasiness which may be the problem.


Sara_H said:


> My Brompton seat tube is a bit slippy, so I have to get off and alter it every half an hour anyway.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Feb 2015)

Sara_H said:


> My Brompton seat tube is a bit slippy, so I have to get off and alter it every half an hour anyway.


Not good, silly obvious 1st question - the clamp is tight enough isn't it?

I'd have the seatpost out and give it a serious cleaning and make sure the frame seat tube is properly clean inside too. 

Might be worth checking with a couple of Brompton specialist LBS's that the frame and post are as they should after the road rage repairs.


----------

